

Clear Sky Chart – sky clarity and darkness forecast at 4909 locations - rayshan
http://cleardarksky.com/csk/

======
rayshan
It's made for astronomers, but I use it for photography, especially helpful
for locations that's frequently foggy (e.g. San Francisco bay area). UI is a
little lacking but info is rich and a godsend, very thankful that this exists.
Wish there's an API for it...

